# Karmazin: "We suck less"



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At the company's annual stockholder meeting, Sirius CEO Mel Karmazin admitted that the pending
merger with XM will be "an uphill battle", but said that when compared to rival XM, "we suck less."
Sirius's stock has struggled of late and is up just eight percent since September 2004. - _SkyReport_

I'm sure that's what Sirius subs want to hear from the boss -- "I know we suck, but we suck _less_ than
the other guys."


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> At the company's annual stockholder meeting, Sirius CEO Mel Karmazin admitted that the pending
> merger with XM will be "an uphill battle", but said that when compared to rival XM, "we suck less."
> Sirius's stock has struggled of late and is up just eight percent since September 2004. - _SkyReport_
> 
> ...


how to suck less: USE A Higher bitrate!!! hell, use VBR 64-192K for music and stern and VBR 8k-32k for the other stuff and it would not suck AT ALL!

I am to the point where I may well cancel because thecompression is so great.

XMs "high bitrate" channels are what ALL satalite/subscription radio should be!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree Fine Tuning and XM Pops sound excellent and it would be nice if every channel sounded that good, but personally, I'm not willing to sacrifice my favorite channels for that. Currently IMO, Sirius has the better sound quality, hopefully next year when Clear Channel makes an exit off of XM, the bandwidth will be used to increase the bit rate all across the board.


----------

